# Blazer Dancers swimsuit calendar out



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

http://ionedancer.blogspot.com/2006/12/new-2007-blazer-dancer-swimsuit.html

:yay: :clap: :worthy: :banana: :drool2: :bsmile: :devil2:  :drool: :ttiwwp: :fire: :worship: :jawdrop: 



















-Pop


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm against depicting women as playthings for the amusement of men, and I'm deeply offended that you would post such sexist images, SodaPop. 

What has this board come to?!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

So when are the Blazers going to pose for a swimsuit calendar? I know a few guys who would buy it gladly. Maybe even some women.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

crandc said:


> So when are the Blazers going to pose for a swimsuit calendar? I know a few guys who would buy it gladly. Maybe even some women.


Let's see how this calendar does first. I doubt they'll sell more than 5 or 10 copies...per poster on this board...

I can only hope that Ione's intellect is as stunning as her beauty, but alas sa keeps telling me they're all hooked up with rich, corporate VPs travelling the world.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> So when are the Blazers going to pose for a swimsuit calendar? I know a few guys who would buy it gladly. Maybe even some women.


I want to know when women are going to be allowed to go topless in public, much like men are. :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Let's see how this calendar does first. I doubt they'll sell more than 5 or 10 copies...per poster on this board...
> 
> I can only hope that Ione's intellect is as stunning as her beauty, but alas sa keeps telling me they're all hooked up with rich, corporate VPs travelling the world.


Actually I believe she is a legal secretary...So prolly hooked up with corporate lawyers...actually no idea what her boyfriend does.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

crandc said:


> So when are the Blazers going to pose for a swimsuit calendar? I know a few guys who would buy it gladly. Maybe even some women.


Hell yeah!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hap said:


> I want to know when women are going to be allowed to go topless in public, much like men are. :biggrin:


According to the Oregon supreme court, it's legal in any place it would be legal for a man to go topless.

But I doubt just because it's legal any women will be found walking around topless


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> According to the Oregon supreme court, it's legal in any place it would be legal for a man to go topless.
> 
> But I doubt just because it's legal any women will be found walking around topless


God bless Oregon's supreme court.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Zbo's got some Double D's! 

BTW, the blazer dancer profiles have some swimsuit pics...go Jessica!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if I was gay (and I'm not) I do believe that blazer dancer melissa could "straighten" me out.



And I hope people realize I'm making a joke about being straightening out a gay person.


but dayam. she could.  

If only a blazer dancer would be interested in a fan who knows waaaaay too much about the blazers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hap said:


> If only a blazer dancer would be interested in a fan who knows waaaaay too much about the blazers.


I'm sure they are, since they are BLAZER dancers.. they should at least be interested in the team.

However, if that's all you know wayyy to much of.. then that might be a little bit of a problem... :wink:

This might be the first year for the swimsuit calendar, isn't it? Long... awaited...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> I'm sure they are, since they are BLAZER dancers.. they should at least be interested in the team.












wait...no it's not.



> However, if that's all you know wayyy to much of.. then that might be a little bit of a problem... :wink:


not to be arrogant...but my mommy always said any girl would be lucky to have a "prince" like me.




> This might be the first year for the swimsuit calendar, isn't it? Long... awaited...


it's kinda funny, because I actually didn't care about the calender till after I saw those pictures.:worthy:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

if the calender was all ione all the time, i'd have to buy it. but only one page of ione? hmmmmm


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Who cares. I'm buying one of them. :clap:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

One of my friend's wife gets busted every time the Blazer dancers come one. Even if he tries to not watch and make small talk he gets accussed of just trying to make small talk because the Blazer dancers are on. 

I know what Santa is getting him for Christmas this year now. :rofl2:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/fans/brittany.html

She's a personal trainer at the Ballys in Wilsonville. She's studying to be an NP if memory serves and did her undergrad work at UO.

A nice young lady and very goal-orientated.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think I'd buy an Ione calendar- i'm not as impressed with the rest of the squad!


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

I would buy an Ione calendar in a heartbeat. If she plays her card's right, she could end up as a huge star.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> So when are the Blazers going to pose for a swimsuit calendar? I know a few guys who would buy it gladly. Maybe even some women.


the answer is (of course) never. They get paid millions to play hoops, it's their career after all. Dancers get next to nothing for dancing at basketball games... it's more of a hobby. This calendar gives them the opportunity to make a couple more bucks and get their name out to possibly springboard onto bigger/better paying gigs... I'm with Anonymous Gambler in accessing those chances. 

btw... halftime of the Clippers game featured a promo for the calendar. They showed the girls literally shivering in swimsuits at one exotic NW photo shoot location after another, then posing like they enjoyed hanging out in the Columbia River in mid-November. I found it all sort of funny.

STOMP


----------

